# We're healthy!!!



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

....and happy of course!  Stoli just had a vet check up and his vaccines done. I brought up having his distemper/parvovirus vaccine every three years and was really impressed with her response. She didn't try to force having to revaccinate every year and said she only does hers every three but that if I board I may have issues finding a place that allows that. I know vaccines are meant for the greater good I just personally dont believe in over vaccinating if I don't have to. Stoli also gained 2 pounds YAYYYYY! She says he is overall incredibly healthy and happy he just needs to get over his whole being food picky issue (preaching to the choir on that one ) so all in all a good visit


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on the bill of health, but you really don't even need to vaccinate every 3 years. Just get titers every 3 years and you probably won't even have to vaccinate.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Ooh good to know I thought the titers would work for the years between but by the third year you would need a booster. So then about how often are the shot s needed??? On average that is


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is Jean Dodds' vaccine protocol. 

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol

We did puppy shots, one year booster, and unforunately another distemper and parvo at 4 years old (I wouldn't have- looking back). I don't plan on vaccinating ever again.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

stolibaby said:


> Ooh good to know I thought the titers would work for the years between but by the third year you would need a booster. So then about how often are the shot s needed??? On average that is


Titers are basically a blood test that tell you if the dog is immune or not. If the titers come back with a detection of immunity, you're good. If the titers come back with no immunity, you give the booster. 

It's really as simple as that and you might not ever have to give another booster again.



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Here is Jean Dodd's vaccine protocol.
> 
> Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol
> 
> We did puppy shots, one year booster, and unforunately another distemper and parvo at 4 years old (I wouldn't have- looking back). I don't plan on vaccinating ever again.


That's the protocol that I follow.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

You shouldn't have a problem boarding as long as your dog's health certificate from the vet says the shots are current.

Make sure your vet clinic changes you to a three year schedule so their records state that vaccinations are current.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad that Stoli got a clean bill of health and that he has put on some weight.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha you would think he'd just done some amazing trick when I heard he'd gained two pounds the way I got excited...taking some time but we'll get his weight up eventually!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad Stoli is doing so well! Our training club just changed the yearly vaccination requirement to three years because of a lot of pressure from members who don't vaccinate yearly.


----------

